# traps?



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

hi people what in your opinions are the best lifts to build massive traps?

thanks people.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

DB rows to shoulder cap


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

deadlifts


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

martin brown said:


> DB rows to shoulder cap


hello mate im still new to this is that single arm rows with one knee on the bench, and does to shoulder cap meen pull it right to the top?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

jimmy79 said:


> hello mate im still new to this is that single arm rows with one knee on the bench, and does to shoulder cap meen pull it right to the top?


Yes, one knee one hand on bench - DB in other hand and pull upto shoulder level keeping your elbow OUT.

M


----------



## Wee Bry (Apr 4, 2009)

Any type of shrug. D/B B/B front back, but tilt tosro slightly forward, chin in and *squeeze* traps to a point at back of your head.

Deadlifts are excellent as well. Every time you train delts you will also be hitting them.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Upright rows, wide and narrow grip.


----------



## Propper Joss (Aug 22, 2009)

Power pulls.

Barbell on the floor, overhand grip, pull to top of torso and stand up in one explosive fluid movement.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks alot all you guys very helpfull have a look at my journal if you got time could always use help and advice thanks again!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

upright rows and shrugs


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Heavy deadliftsd without a doubt.

DB shrugs as well, if done properly.


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

I do high pulley rows. can anyone tell me if they are any good. ( by high pulley row, i mean the cable goes up to the top notch on the cable machine ( about 2 1/2 metres in the air ) i sit on the floor )


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Agree with heavy deads..

Heavy, high rep DB shrugs are decent aswell!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Heavy shrugs FTW for me - always know I've done them for a few days afterwards


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

barbell shrugs over 200kg


----------



## mr.squatrack (Jun 27, 2005)

put too much weight on a bar on the pins in the power rack at about waist height heave bar off pins convulse like you have ME for a bit, drop bar on to pins, admire self in the mirror.

This is how it seems to be done at my gym...


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Deadlifts, powercleans, hangcleans, snatches, shrugs, overhead shrugs, overhead squats, upright rows and high pulls.

Powercleans the best of the lot.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

deadlift. im doing a standing clean and press for delts atm, with this and deads on back day i dnt train them directly. still tender by the time it comes to squats


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I like bentover row, with hands pronated..


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Deadlifts, partial deadlifts, rack pulls.


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

upright rows super setted with shrugs hit mine just right feel it for a few days after


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

Heavy BB shoulder presses.

Work for me anyway.


----------



## ivangg (Sep 16, 2009)

Indisputable the best of the best is the power clen wich the weightlifter using it...,but be

very,very careful with the form when you doing this because is heavy duty and can get you out of the game.Just power clean without squats or jerk.Check on you tube \olympic weightlifting guide\.


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

I do wide grip BB upward rows drop sets.

15x50kg

12x40kg

10x30kg

Superset with standing behind the head BB Shoulder press drop sets

15x40kg

12x30kg

10x20kg

Do 3 sets of this. Really hits them. Well for me anyway.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Try shrugs on the calf machine, stand on the floor not the platform bit, set the pads just under shoulders get into it and lift up as if doing calf raises then just shrug your shoulders up, you can use loads n loads of weight and dont have to worry about grip going before traps expire


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> upright rows and shrugs


X2


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

BLUTOS said:


> Try shrugs on the calf machine, stand on the floor not the platform bit, set the pads just under shoulders get into it and lift up as if doing calf raises then just shrug your shoulders up, you can use loads n loads of weight and dont have to worry about grip going before traps expire


ill be tryin that, nice one:thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Deadlifts all the way!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Shrugs do the bare minimum for me, deadlifts however, really throwing your shoulders back at the squeeze....my traps are hurting now from yesterday and today is shoulders/traps!


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

SkInHeAd said:


> barbell shrugs over 200kg


what so your traps will only grow if doing 200+ kg.

im sure alot of people wont be able to shrug that much but still have decent traps


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

for me the following gives my traps a battering

BB push press's

DB and BB Shrugs, hell even use plates or a trap bar, works all the same!

Deadlifts

Upright rows- Cable, ez bar, straight bar, all works 

But in most of lifting, it how you work the muscle, not with how much or in what way that will give you gd results.


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> what so your traps will only grow if doing 200+ kg.
> 
> im sure alot of people wont be able to shrug that much but still have decent traps


just saying what works for me lol


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

I'd say heavy BB and DB shrugs (oh and deadlifts).

If it's a weak point for you, try training it more often during the week (say, twice a week) for a month if you can recover from that.

My traps used to be horrendously small, but after some direct weak-point work, they're now a strong point for me.


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Another good exercise I did yesterday was incline DB row with shrug at point of stress.

Set the bench to 45 degree tilt. Lie face down on the bench pick up dumbells with straight arms. Pull the dumbells back until the point of stress passes the lats and hits the traps, at this point perform a shrug and then return to start. This absolutely messed me up hitting the traps and lats at the same time.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

I just do cable shrugs, dumbell shrugs, barbell shrugs, deadlifts... Not all in 1 week mind. Alternate now and then


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

best for me is shrugs

nothing else works


----------

